# COSTCO LOUISIANA GRILLS WARNING



## homeruk

If like myself you purchase one of there grill/smokers from costco UK, Louisiana grills UK offer no support or warranty for the item..be warned!


----------



## daveomak

Does Costco UK warranty them???  Here, Costco warranties everything they sell...  no questions asked....


----------



## homeruk

yes they do but costco warranty is bring the item back for refund or replacement, not ideal if you know you just need a part to fix it, we had to hire a van and took 4 of us to pick it up from costco
Louisiana uk stance is we dont sell the costco combination they sell..well they sell the lg900, the cold side smoker and the stainless front lift up shelf and the cover, so put all those together and they could offer support, real cop out by them!
if it breaks out of warranty i wont be buying Louisiana again


----------



## Geebs

I would be writing to costco regarding this. That is terrible!


----------

